# montgomery ward / Garden Mark gil 489a



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I just picked up an old (1966 / 1967) i think Garden Mark Gil 489a two stage snow blower for 10 dollars. It has some surface rust one bad skid and a blown single shaft Briggs 5hp engine. It may have a few questionable bearings on the drive and auger pulleys but I haven't dug into it to far.

I have several new 6.5hp harbor freight engines laying around and in about 15 minutes i had the old engine off and the new one dropped right in place including the belts and pulley. 

Fired up the engine and the augers and drive appear to be working well. 

Next step is to take the engine off clean it up and go through it to see what it may need. 

While it is only 22" wide this thing is a beast. The bucket and tractor appear to be 10 gauge steel.

I know this machine was made by Gilson for Montgomery Ward 

Here are some pics i took today.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds good . .


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Interesting how in the 4 years difference in age between your machine and my 1973 Montgomery Ward 8/26 Unitrol design is how they recessed the augers rakes so they do not extend beyond the front of the bucket. I guess some people lost digits or appendages and the safety committee came up with a safer design and later auger and drive engagements that will not allow the parts to spin with out the operator squeezing the hand controls. I bet it will be a mini beast with the Greyhound 6.5Hp engine on it. Post some pictures of it in action next winter.

Mark


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice!, The 22 inch machines in that format are rare, most are 26". The 22 is a better match for the 5 HP engine.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Pete, 

Do you know where i could get the input bushing on the gearbox or what the dimensions are??

Do you know of anywhere I can get a manual for this machine?

Thanks

Carl


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have full documentation for that unit. Please see here and let me know by e-mail.

The input bushing for the Gilson built cast iron reversing transmission has been discontinued. It's highly likely to be a stock trade size or something a machinist can easily modify a stock part to match. I haven't measured one to know the dimensions. I can put that on my to-do list.

Pete


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be a great machine. Now if we could only have snow without to much cold... and not to soon.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I haven't had the time to restore this old girl and probably won't. If anybody is interested in this old girl let me know. I am in southern new jersey and is free to a new home. Blower only not the engine. If interested in the engine which is brand new I paid 90 dollars for it and will sell it for the same.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

These 835 type Gilsons really make for fast work, especially if you have a long driveway. Even with a one speed, the gear drive moves as fast as a comproble third gear on a typical modern friction disc model. 

Note Spectrum has recently updated his parts page and he has added a whole bunch of new and used parts to his ensemble. If you have a Gilson, it makes for good and inspiring reading....

Link: The Gilson Snowblower Shop Parts Department


----------

